# Pokemon MysticAurelian Version



## LaDestitute (Apr 30, 2013)

-


----------



## Butterfree (Apr 30, 2013)

So... did you not get permission from MagesPages to use their art and Pokémon designs? One would think that if you did, they could provide you with the better-quality versions.

(Also, this belongs in Other Creativity, if it's not plagiarized.)


----------



## LaDestitute (May 2, 2013)

I couldn't but it's a moot point since he's been gone for years. He closed down his DA accounts around 2008-2009, including deleting most of his art on his old DA and deactivating his newer one. He also apparently deactivated any email he had, so it's unlikely he'll come back. Besides, he's got tons of fanart on DA.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 2, 2013)

LaDestitute said:


> I couldn't but it's a moot point since he's been gone for years. He closed down his DA accounts around 2008-2009, including deleting most of his art on his old DA and deactivating his newer one. He also apparently deactivated any email he had, so it's unlikely he'll come back. Besides, he's got tons of fanart on DA.


That doesn't make it a moot point. Leonardo da Vinci is dead - does that mean I can claim the Mona Lisa as my own painting?


----------



## Minish (May 2, 2013)

If he removed all his art he probably doesn't want anyone to use it... (especially if there's no way to currently credit him for it!)


----------



## LaDestitute (May 3, 2013)

That doesn't mean I'm going to dump this project so soon.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 3, 2013)

LaDestitute said:


> That doesn't mean I'm going to dump this project so soon.


well... it's kind of common sense! if you're using somebody else's work without their permission, you are plagiarizing. that's what plagiarism _is_. how long you've been working on it or how much work you've put into it doesn't really matter!


----------



## LaDestitute (May 3, 2013)

Then, its not like any of the sprites I had made by hand were any good at all, just crap, and all of my work was a waste of time. I could of been doing something better like studying.


----------



## Hiikaru (May 3, 2013)

LaDestitute said:


> Then, its not like any of the sprites I had made by hand were any good at all, just crap, and all of my work was a waste of time. I could of been doing something better like studying.


It's never, ever a waste of time to do something creative! Don't tell yourself that. You just made a mistake not realizing that someone wouldn't want their designs used.

You got excited about something, and practiced spriting, and had fun! That's not a waste at all! That's a great use of time!

Since you were excited about a project of putting someone else's region into a game, and spriting existing designs, why not take the energy you were going to use here, and find someone who will give you permission to use their work? There are lots of good fan regions and fan Pokemon out there, and I'm sure there are lots of people making them who would be just as excited as you to have you working on a game! If you could show that you're willing to work, you could probably even get together a group to make up a region with you.

Anything at all that you did on this project put you that much closer to really completing a game someday! There's no need for beating yourself up over the waste, because there's no waste.


----------

